# New Boat from Wilderness Systems



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

I keep seeing little snippets and half-photos, glances at a new boat WS is getting ready to unveil.
Looks like the name is The Aspire. Maybe a 10.5 foot sit in rec boat built for river running.
I think.....

They are weirdly tight lipped about it, and are just "suggesting" what it might be.


----------



## lotaluck (Dec 17, 2009)

Bubbagon said:


> I keep seeing little snippets and half-photos, glances at a new boat WS is getting ready to unveil.
> Looks like the name is The Aspire. Maybe a 10.5 foot sit in rec boat built for river running.
> I think.....
> 
> They are weirdly tight lipped about it, and are just "suggesting" what it might be.


took this offthere face book page an hour ago
"Were about to begin blogging live from the OR showroom floor, showing off our new boats"


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

lotaluck said:


> took this offthere face book page an hour ago
> "Were about to begin blogging live from the OR showroom floor, showing off our new boats"


Can you blog live?


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

the outdoor retailer is out west this week....all the new 2013 models/boats will be shown and posted on websites this week or by end of next week....i have had a few sneak peeks too! some pretty cool stuff coming out. with that said we will also be having sales on a lot of our current models...especially wilderness systems models...i know we have the commanders at an awesome price!
-Neil


----------



## hanmanjr (Mar 26, 2012)

Please make sure to post when your sale starts. Looking to pick up another for my wife & she likes my Tarpon.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

hanmanjr....i will be posting the sale on our website tonight...i will put a link on this thread tonight too...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

The Aspire, unfortunately does not look like it lives up to the hype. Unless I'm missing something....
http://www.wildernesssystems.com/news_item/index/news_and_events/news/2013_products_pr/


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

It's about what I expected to see. We knew it was a 10.5 ft sit in. I'd like to see all the specs... and a little more detail on the seat


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

more to come...just hang tight...more models with the raised seat like the jackson to come too....not just by wildy...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Yeah, I figured everyone would jump on that seat idea.
When do dealers typically get the new stuff in stock? Ya know, so we can touchy feely.


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

usually depends on the manufacturer...some start taking orders out at the outdoor retailer this week...if the kayak is actually made and they have inventory they ship in next few weeks, but more than likely most will ship in next few months


----------



## fishon (Apr 20, 2004)

farleybucks said:


> more to come...just hang tight...more models with the raised seat like the jackson to come too....not just by wildy...


its called [/I] the slayer[/I].. there ia a 12 and 14.5 no info on weoght capacities yet.


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

I'm pretty impressed by the new seat for the ride series. Even though I'm sure it'll cost a fortune, I'd love to be able to upgrade mine. Hopefully at some point that option will be available for htose of us with the 2012 model. To me, for my fishing purposes, it's the only thing the coosa had going for it over the ride.

Edit: ....just saw the seat will be available in September. Retail $149


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

i didn't have a chance to post on website yet, but we have the following wilderness systems boats on sale....
tarpon 120 - $775, pungo 120 -- $725, commander 120 - $749, commander 140 - $849, 

Some of the other manufacturer's boats are on sale too, plus the used boats and demo boats will be selling very soon.

if you have questions direct them to the shop ....937-222-7020

-Neil


----------



## farleybucks (Aug 8, 2009)

> I'm pretty impressed by the new seat for the ride series. Even though I'm sure it'll cost a fortune, I'd love to be able to upgrade mine. Hopefully at some point that option will be available for htose of us with the 2012 model. To me, for my fishing purposes, it's the only thing the coosa had going for it over the ride.
> 
> Edit: ....just saw the seat will be available in September. Retail $149


i really like the idea of being able to store a tackle storage box or two under the seat...sometimes it is a pain to grab one from behind you in a crate. most times i have lures sitting all over in front of me and then if i hook a fish i sling it up in the boat and stuff goes flying!


----------



## Riverjam (May 30, 2012)

farleybucks said:


> i really like the idea of being able to store a tackle storage box or two under the seat...sometimes it is a pain to grab one from behind you in a crate. most times i have lures sitting all over in front of me and then if i hook a fish i sling it up in the boat and stuff goes flying!


Agreed. I've always got a bunch of stuff in front of me or under the seat, etc. I've got one small box i stuck under one side of the seat, but this would be much better


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## ajarvi (Jul 22, 2007)

:Banane34: Can't wait to get that for my 2012 Ride 135


----------



## nelsonblake954 (Aug 14, 2012)

If you are looking for a Rigid Inflatable Boat then look no further, this section has a wide range of Ribs for sale catering for leisure users in coastal waters to commercial RIBS for offshore commercial work.Here you will find the most recent fishing boats for sale that have been listed on our site, check out the latest boating bargains now.
Here you will find the most recent fishing boats for sale that have been listed on our site, check out the latest boating bargains now...


----------



## Bubbagon (Mar 8, 2010)

Who said anything about inflatables? You spamming, mooching...

I think guys PAY to advertise their websites on here, unless I'm mistaken.


----------

